# My Military Bike in Uniform



## Stony (Dec 16, 2012)

Here is a picture of me taken on my military Columbia yesterday during the Skidkings ride. My uniform pieces are all original except the musset bag hanging from the handle bars. Rear fender is painted with 12th Bomb Group stencil.


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 16, 2012)

Very very cool Stony!!!!!!!


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice bike! But, I think it would be nicer if you recovered the saddle in black. I don't believe that a military bike would have a red saddle.


----------



## Bozman (Dec 18, 2012)

fat tire trader said:


> Nice bike! But, I think it would be nicer if you recovered the saddle in black. I don't believe that a military bike would have a red saddle.




The G519 bicycle has a tan or brown seat (depending on the amount of oil and dirt on the seat) It just looks red from the flash in the rear shot picture. The G519 did not have a black seat. 

Nice bike Stony!


----------



## mruiz (Dec 22, 2012)

All you need now is a weapon, maybe rubber.


----------



## Stony (Dec 22, 2012)

mruiz said:


> All you need now is a weapon, maybe rubber.




The Skidkings are having a ride on New Years Day, so maybe I'll wear a rubber then.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 16, 2013)

Saw your bike on New Years day ride Stony. Very cool bike. Didn't notice if you were wearing rubber.... T


----------



## hemat (Jun 20, 2013)

i can't see the picture but according to you description i think it is so stunning


----------



## Stony (Jun 20, 2013)

For some reason these forums delete my picture after a short amount of time. Is it my photo provider or is it the forums? My avatar is the same bike before the additions.

As for the Columbia, I just put a new seat on it with the Persons shield stamp. I also replaced the seat frame, clamp and spacers with original NOS ones.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 20, 2013)

...wish I could see it, all I get is tiny square boxes with red "X"'s in them. Everybody else's pix I can view....


----------



## Stony (Jun 20, 2013)

Pictures have been re-posted. We'll see how long until they disappear.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 20, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## Boris (Jun 20, 2013)

I was wondering where you were.


----------

